# So I thought my first Habano would be memorable



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

ref: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154442

So I didnt lose my job, or go on vacation, but someone sent me a couple! (dont know if its okay for me to say who)

So last night I went over to my Father in laws with one Cohiba Sig II (for him...I really wanted to try them but only had one) and a Partagas Short for me. I was super pumped, and thought he would be really happy.

Well he crushed me immediatley, looked at it and said "This is not Cuban" I wanted to f'ing smack him across the head. How can someone be so ungrateful! He doesnt even know what he is talking about, but since HE didnt do it then it isnt Cuban.

I was sooo pissed off I could barley enjoy my cigar, my wife told me before I went over there "Don't do it, he is not going to appreciate it" but I didnt listen. I guess I will never learn, but I know for one thing he ain't getting anymore stogies.

He smoked it and said it was good, but I never mentioned the Cuban thing again since I didnt want to talk about it.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

wow sorry to hear that man.
Now you know keep them for yourself. Atleast you will be happy


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> wow sorry to hear that man.
> Now you know keep them for yourself. Atleast you will be happy


:tpd: If your in-law's gonna be an ingrateful prick, then NO SOUP FOR YOU! :ss


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> wow sorry to hear that man.
> Now you know keep them for yourself. Atleast you will be happy


True, just trying to do something nice for the guy...like I don't do enough! I pay his rent! Some people have too much pride, I keep telling myself he is grateful deep down, but a guy can only take so much. Everything else I have done has been Money related and I was in the military I know what its like to be broke! So I guess the rest of the stuff has been what I thought was 'right to do' but this was something I wanted to do so I guess it just stings a little more. Last time for sure! 4 walls, bread, and water is all they are getting now, I have already gave my word on that and its worth it for my kids to see them in 'good welfare' my kids know what's up. I will never put that burdon on my kids!

*stepping down from the cross*


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that bro. But dont be discouraged, you did the right and honorable thing. You made an extremely generous offer and that is part of the PIF attitude that we encourage here at CS. :tu


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Next time give him a Cremosa...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Mystophales said:


> Next time give him a Cremosa...


:tpd: I mean it even has "Cuban" in the name "Cremosa Cubana"


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel your pain Bro, you tried to bond with your father in law. And you got a heart as big as Texas.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, cant say you didn't try.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

All I can say is keep your chin up and if he ever gives you any thing say its the most sub-par thing you ever stuck between your lips. Don't give him the satisfaction of thinking hes better than you. Thats what I would do if I was in your position.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

That sucks sooo bad. You made the effort, and gave him something you really really wanted, but was nice enough to give away. Thats a true person right there. Hes just ungrateful. Do what ya can to "bond" with him, but i wouldnt go out of my way anymore if i was you.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty ugly character flaw. I don't care if you hand me a turd rolled in a churro - if you tell me it's Cuban, and I can see you're sincere, I'm graciously accepting.

Don't let it get you down though -- I have a feeling he's just trying to get under your skin in that special cocksman kind of way that some men do. Here's a balloon full of BOTL to cheer you up. Also, PM me your addy.

:bl


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

aah, good old fashioned ungratefulness.

After handing stogies freely to a dear friend, I had to cut him off for a similar reason. Still a great friend but a remark he made to a stranger who was looking for a cigarette about how many stogies I have made me realize that he did NOT realize WHY he was getting them so freely.

Because he is my dear friend. 
He remains so, just that I never told him what he said. I simply stopped handing them over one after another.

yup, keep them for your self or share with those who are grateful and appreciative of them.



kgoings said:


> ref: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154442
> 
> So I didnt lose my job, or go on vacation, but someone sent me a couple! (dont know if its okay for me to say who)
> 
> ...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Well it was "memorable" indeed, just not in the way we had hoped. Your generosity and sincerely speaks to your character and it is unfortunate that your father-in-law needs to teach patience & tolerance through his insecurities.

You have all of our support. :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

kgoings said:


> ref: "This is not Cuban".[/QUOTE]
> So ha...t eat your good will. Keep the faith brother!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> So has he had cubans before? Does he smoke cigars on any regular basis? Over the years I've noticed many people can't really appreciate cuban cigars until they've had few........hundred!! But you did say he thought it was good.
> 
> He appears to be less than grateful for a number of things you have done for him....don't let that fact eat your good will. Keep the faith brother!


In the thread he linked, the "gentleman" is from Cuba.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> In the thread he linked, the "gentleman" is from Cuba.


So that's what those links are for...reading. Thanks bro. Guess I should have paid more attention.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> So that's what those links are for...reading. Thanks bro. Guess I should have paid more attention.


:r Just helping a cool botl out! 

He really sounds like a true crotchety-curmudgeon.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> :r Just helping a cool botl out!
> 
> He really sounds like a true *crotchety-curmudgeon*.


Now that's no way to talk about Dave....he's really nice once you get to know him :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That was a dick move on his part. I'm sorry brother.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

apparently, my FIL has stopped smoking cigars and I am pissed. I've had similar situations with him, but I learned that he digs (well, dug now) DRs that are really hard to get like Opus X and such. Now I don't know what I will do now that he is done with cigars. I will still smoke in his presence, but I am sad that he quit.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Now that's no way to talk about Dave....he's really nice once you get to know him :ss


:r That's too funny, Doc! :r


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes he has had Cubans before but it has been probably 20 years. He doesnt even smoke anymore. It has more to do with the fact that I gave it to him. I guess admitting that I did something "good" or helped him would be defeat. 

Yes he is a crotchety-curmudgeon, a crazy one at that!

Thanks for all your words of kindness, I was in a really bad mood yesterday.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Was he saying "This is not a Cuban" meaning in his day they were better or something to that affect or was he calling it a fake? Either way not the nicest response obviously. I like to think of myself as nice and reasonable, but even if it were the Pope I would have agrued, "What do you mean its not Cuban?!" 
I think its great that you're 'taking care' of him/them though, very admirable. :tu


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

landhoney said:


> Was he saying "This is not a Cuban" meaning in his day they were better or something to that affect or was he calling it a fake? Either way not the nicest response obviously. I like to think of myself as nice and reasonable, but even if it were the Pope I would have agrued, "What do you mean its not Cuban?!"
> I think its great that you're 'taking care' of him/them though, very admirable. :tu


He meant it was a fake....it wasnt.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> :r Just helping a cool botl out!
> 
> He really sounds like a true crotchety-curmudgeon.


I love that word, curmudgeon.

Anyway, it's one of those things. Don't let 'em grind you down.

Enjoy your smokes.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I do not want to disrespect your inlaw, but, as the saying goes, 'do not cast pearl before swine'.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

At least your wife knew before you went over there what you were getting into so that when you got home and told her that, she did not get upset!


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

jm0307 said:


> I do not want to disrespect your inlaw, but, as the saying goes, 'do not cast pearl before swine'.


Aint that the truth!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Wait a minute...you pay the mofo's bills and he has the nerve to dog on your cigars?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Now that's no way to talk about Dave....he's really nice once you get to know him :ss


:r:fu Hey at least I got game. Or had game or ... well you know what I mean monk boy.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You did a nice thing and now one can take that from you. Not even him.
Think of it this way. You can look yourself in the mirror and know that the guy looking back at you is a good guy.
Your father-in-law on the other hand might have a little more trouble with doing the same thing.
What goes around comes around and one day we all have to answer for our actions.

Keep your head up and your back straight.

Al


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Next time you offer him a cigar make sure you visit the link below beforehand.

http://www.foureyesjokeshop.com/browseproducts/Cigarette-Goes-BANG-Loads.HTML


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Just the other day I got a six box shipment from a very solid source. In fact a source I trust practically above all others. As an aside very cool assortment of stuff because all the boxes are smaller boxes so pulling the boxes out of thier shipping container was liek the cigar version of a clown car. Anywho I had a guest who I was recruiting for our cigar club who happened to see me and then said "Look at those they gotta be fake." I replied "whats next you want to tell me my wife is fat and my baby is ugly?" and he completely rethought it lol.

On the way out after our meeting concluded I told him "I'd offer you a smoke, but I would hate to pass on a fake....." lol.


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

You can borrow my FIL any time. He's pretty good about smoking cigars and asking questions. Last week I sat he and my BIL down and brought my whole coolidore over to show them differences and educate them a little bit. That was a lot of fun, and we all enjoyed it.

Keep your chin up...and give him a Black & Mild next time he asks for a cigar.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Your first cuban experience sounds pretty memorable to me.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rudder said:


> Your first cuban experience sounds pretty memorable to me.


Beat me to it :r


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG when you get married the "outlaws" should come with a lifetime supply of tums


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

dang, that's a pretty crappy thing to do. if i could ding your father-in-law's RG, i would!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I would love to know who the gorilla is that gifted you the cigar.

Thanks,
Al



kgoings said:


> ref: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154442
> 
> So I didnt lose my job, or go on vacation, but someone sent me a couple! *(dont know if its okay for me to say who)*
> 
> ...


----------

